# We are in



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

It may be a little later than anticipated thanks to Brittany Ferries and the Bay of Biscay!!!!!! But we are now finally moved in. 

House nearly straight already, immediately in shorts 

What is not to like.

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Great place Bay of Biscay lucky you shorts, warm here but no shorts yet brolly certainly
all the best with your new life.


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Well done and the very best of luck!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well they cancelled our ferry from Portsmouth on Tuesday and rebooked us on Wednesday from Plymouth...only to have a phone call on Tuesday morning to say that Wednesday`s ferry had been cancelled as well.

My son and OH arrived in Portugal on Tuesday night so I had to fly back leaving the hubby to come back on the Friday on his own!!! 

Mind you with waves hitting 10 meters I am glad they cancelled!!!
Time for a glass of Vinho Rob HIC!!


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Rob - Congratulations, I'll lift a glass in your direction.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Well they cancelled our ferry from Portsmouth on Tuesday and rebooked us on Wednesday from Plymouth...only to have a phone call on Tuesday morning to say that Wednesday`s ferry had been cancelled as well.
> 
> My son and OH arrived in Portugal on Tuesday night so I had to fly back leaving the hubby to come back on the Friday on his own!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Siobhan

Ours was cancelled after being rerouted to Bilbao. They offered us alternatives, which sadly did not include Large Kennels for the Dogs, not sure what I was supposed to do with them!!!!!!.

Finally got a sailing on 01 May which meant a night drive, still worth it, so so worth it.

Catch up soon

Rob


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

very best wishes for your new life in the sun - you've timed it well, the weather has suddenly turned to summer


----------

